# Heddon Fly Rod



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I found an old 8.5' Heddon 2 piece fly rod that my grandfather gave me a long time ago. It's an 8 weight. I know nothing about fly fishing but was wandering what kind of fish I could handle with this.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Be afraid, be very afraid RK!

You think your boat is a hole in the water....you have no idea where you're headed now!

                                                                 ;D




> Fly Line Weight 7-8: Designed for very large trout and large bass as well as many saltwater species.
> Used for pitching large streamers and large flies. Longer casts are excellent.
> Not the best for short casts. And most definitely not designed for smaller fish and smaller flies.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Bring it on Saturday and I will check it out for ya. And I second Brett.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

With knowing nothing else about the rod other than the weight, you should be able to catch redfish, snook, trout, and pretty much any other fish you would target with your inshore spinning gear.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

I take it's a "glass" rod, meaning fiberglass. If you decide to use the old gal, slow down, they can't be rushed. I find them to be quite delightful to cast and have a shotgun delivery. And, as Brett said, you are entering a very dark side! As In collecting bamboo rods, they can be very, very addicting! Ask me how I know!?
I just bought my first bamboo rod this weekend; a 1948 Battenkill Impregnated 8.5 rod 5/6 wt. with two tips in perfect condition. But, I also have on order the new Sage TCX 9' 8 wt...one of the fastest rods on the market, if not the fastest. 
Learn to cast the rod, they are quite enjoyable.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is glass, which I imagine it is. Fiberglass is usually rather slow and what you call a parabolic action (bends a lot). Glass rods like that tend to throw streamer type flys quite well. If the fly is wieghted, not so well. Slow down your casting timing. It's likely that the glass rod has lost some of its stiffness with age. The best of the glass rods were the SA System Series from the 80's, not the new ones. Of course, Fenwick and Lamiglass were no slouches either.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Heddon Fly Rod - Pics*

I figured I'd rekindle this flame per the suggestion to do some research on this thing.

I had this fly rod given to me about 10 years ago and it's just been sitting in the garage since. It's an old Heddon and, from the small bit of research I've done, it's a bamboo fly rod from the 30s and 40s (could be wrong). I wanted to post some pics so maybe some of you could throw in some input on this beast and maybe help me with a little research as it may actually have some value.

Pics!









































































The cork is in pretty good shape and the upper guide (first pic) is the only one that shows a little wear. It's definitely been used but is in overall great shape, especially if it really is 60-70 years old...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

May not be that old. It actually looks kinda new. Still it isn't something you would want to use.

-Richard


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Heddon Fly Rod - Update*

Well...after some research I found it is, indeed, a fiberglass fly rod from the 60s. Apparently it's only worth around $45 in excellent condition. Oh well..I guess I'll just use it!!


----------

